

Espresso Public Beta Released - Textmate finally gets some competition - jpcx01
http://macrabbit.com/espresso/

======
lallysingh
Looks like more of a competitor to Coda (<http://www.panic.com/coda/>).

~~~
sh1mmer
Anything that pushes Textmate to actual finish version 2 is not a bad thing in
my book.

------
gregf
Textmate had competition long before it existed. Try ViM and Emacs.

~~~
jamesbritt
That was m thought, too, when I saw the headline.

Yet many people still prefer TextMate.

Hey, TextMate fans: What's the appeal of TextMate over vi and emacs?

~~~
mtw
it's easier to pick up than vi or emacs I guess, while still as powerful

~~~
jamesbritt
As powerful?

As emacs?

------
Oompa
Looks good for web development, but I'm not always doing web development. I
like one editor for everything…

------
amr
I will keep an eye on Espresso. At the moment, however, I don't think Textmate
has anything to worry about. Will see if sugars will change that. Also, if
Textmate becomes so stale as to push to find other solutions (Textmate
developers: hint. hint.)

------
tptacek
I'm a fan of CSSEdit, their previous app; I never in a zillion years thought
I'd think a special-purpose editor for CSS would be useful (I'm an Emacs
person), but CSSEdit winds up on my screen every time I do anything webby.

~~~
almost
I wrote a minor mode for Emacs a while ago that does something similar to what
it looks like CSSEdit does. It uses MozRepl to update the current css of a
page in Firefox so you can have a live preview as you work on a css file.

I don't really ever work with CSS these days so it doesn't get much use. It's
a little flaky as I've only ever had to get it to work for me. But if anyone
is interested I could put it up somewhere.

~~~
bkudria
Please do!

------
sh1mmer
I'd like to see some actual implementation of Sugars. Right now they are
incredibly basic.

------
rw
How does this (and TextMate) compare to vim and Emacs?

~~~
basil
Textmate and Espresso and all other visual editors _don't_ compare to
Vim/Emacs.

Sure Textmate may have some keybindings, but you can't use Textmate while
ssh'd to a remote server.

~~~
nailer
Yes you can. There have been stable user-level filesystem drivers for years
for Linux, Mac and Windows.

Also Textmate / eText / gedit with gedit plugins have:

* Richer interfaces (eg, code folding on out of the box)

* Better discoverability (eg, you can stumble upon how to change your tab width faster in these apps than you can using vimtutor)

* Easier customization (ever tried writing a vi syntax schema)?

~~~
mhartl
_Better discoverability_

This is a big overlooked weakness of both Emacs and Vi(m). After about five
years of using Vi I switched to a friendlier editor, NEdit; within a couple
months, I was better at using NEdit than I was at Vi, mainly because of
discoverability. I then used (X)Emacs for a couple of years (mainly for Python
programming, though the original motivation was learning Lisp), and found it
rather opaque. Now I use TextMate, and I've had the same basic experience as
with NEdit.

------
est
Linux & win need a decent editor. sign.

~~~
alexkay
Emacs FTW!

